# Recommended References (Building Tract)



## PE Stamps (Jun 1, 2016)

What references do people recommend for those taking the SE exam (Building Tract) in Oct 2016?


----------



## TehMightyEngineer (Jun 1, 2016)

All of them!  

(See my PM to you.)


----------



## smahurin (Jun 2, 2016)

Agree with TME, all of them.


----------



## TehMightyEngineer (Jun 2, 2016)

Here was my response in the PM if anyone else has a similar question. These are my recommendations for someone from a low seismic region studying for the SE.



TehMightyEngineer said:


> In order of priority I would make sure to have (these are tailored to your assumed experience):
> 
> 
> All the design building codes required by the SE exam specifications (see here: http://ncees.org/exams/se-exam/)
> ...


----------



## David Connor SE (Jun 2, 2016)

I would add PPI's 16-Hour Structural Engineering Exam (Buildings) by Joseph Schuster. 

And of course, the bridge books written by yours truly for studying multiple choice bridge questions.


----------



## TehMightyEngineer (Jun 2, 2016)

David Connor said:


> I would add PPI's 16-Hour Structural Engineering Exam (Buildings) by Joseph Schuster.
> 
> And of course, the bridge books written by yours truly for studying multiple choice bridge questions.


Oh, I left off the PPI material and NCEES sample exam as PE Stamps indicated they were considering taking the PPI SE Review course in the PM they sent me. 

For other people I would say the PPI Structural Engineering Reference Manual is mandatory to get, the PPI sample problem books are okay but good value for the money, and get either the NCEES sample exam and/or the PPI Sample Exam (I think the NCEES sample exam is best but the PPI sample exam is quite good as well).


----------



## smahurin (Jun 2, 2016)

Ya the NCEES practice exam is very indicative of both content and problem difficulty.  I had the PPI 16hr practice exam as well and was worthwhile.  Its considerably more difficult than the actual NCEES exam but is a good tool for studying and a helpful barometer for figuring out where you are in terms of "readiness".  

My list of references wasn't quite as long as TME's, but still similar. 

IBC, ACI 318, ASCE 7, AISC Construction Manual, AISC Seismic Design Manual, NDS, AASHTO, ACI 530/531/TMS are all absolutely required without question.  Definitely get the latest edition ASCE 7, and maybe at least consider the others unless you know your outdated edition hasn't changed much from the new 1.  As Teh said, you could maybe get away with going without the AISI and PCI... but there are questions on the exam and so you will almost certainly miss a couple if you don't bring them.  

I've had people ask me about AASHTO.  Its absolutely mandatory.  I can't say more than that, but you will not pass if you don't bring it.  Remember there are 2 SE exams, one from bridges and one for buildings... and the AM portion of both the vertical and lateral is the SAME EXAM for both bridges and buildings.  Just think about that for a little bit.  Bridge SE examinees and Building SE examinees take the same AM portion of both exams.  Now ask yourself whether you should bring AASHTO.  

Realistically I'd bring everything I had though.  I'd hate to be too lazy to cart in a reference only to find out there was a question or 2 on the exam and miss that problem by default.  I did this on the PE thinking I could get away without a few references and the PM civil/str asked a few questions on both.  I passed so it wasn't a big deal, but I assume I had alot more leeway on the PE than I did the SE in terms of passing buffer.


----------



## smahurin (Jun 2, 2016)

O and I also brought the CERM and SERM from PPI.  I used the CERM once and never used the SERM for what it was worth.  And then I had some abbreviated class notes on topics and things like that.

I also had the PPI Masonry Design Guide.  Its super basic, and I love it.  I used it both during the exam and I use it all the time in practice.  So I guess I'd plug for that item for whatever that is worth.


----------



## TehMightyEngineer (Jun 2, 2016)

smahurin said:


> I also had the PPI Masonry Design Guide.  Its super basic, and I love it.  I used it both during the exam and I use it all the time in practice.  So I guess I'd plug for that item for whatever that is worth.


What masonry design guide was that? The only PPI one I'm aware of is the Code Masters laminated pamphlet.


----------



## smahurin (Jun 2, 2016)

Ya thats the one I mean, its just a few page pamphlet and is really basic, but I think its handy and helpful.


----------



## Lukus (Jun 16, 2016)

Get David Connor's book for Bridge Review.  They really are all you'll need for the morning Bridge Questions.  Seriously.


----------



## Konstruksjonteknikk (Sep 3, 2016)

Any truth to thought that Simpson Strong-Tie catalogue could be a useful exam reference?


----------



## TehMightyEngineer (Sep 4, 2016)

There's a handful of things in there that might be useful; nail sizes, certain straps and things; but overall NCEES wont ask you to identify any specific hardware such as a holddown or strap beyond just saying that you would put such a device there. I'd leave the Simpson catalogue at home.


----------



## smahurin (Sep 5, 2016)

I wouldn't bring it personally.  NCEES won't ask about, nor do they intend to steer someone toward a specific manufacturer on anything.  You might have to come up with a connector force or a holdown force, but you won't be asked to "select" a product to use for that specific force.  While the simpson manual is handy, it'll just take up space in your box or on your table for the exam.


----------

